# 661 Kyle Strait Sizing?



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

b-kul said:


> from about the middle of the 1 in the logo


Does that location sit about mid knee cap?

Thanks for your response!
~MK


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Took some measurements... and of course I am right in the middle.... as usual.

7" Proximal to knee center = 18"
6 3/4" DIstal to knee center = 14 1/2" (this measurement is at calf apex)

I think it would fit in the XL knee guard range (top=18 bottom = 15"). So my calf is to small for the XL, but my Thigh = correct circumference. I have never really considered myself an XL... 6'2" @ 175 lbs.... Large at the most.

I am really out of sorts about the size... Gunna try callin again tomorrow.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking into getting a pair of six six one Kyle Strait Knee guards, but I have run into a road block with the sizing.

The six six one's website sizing chart states, "Elbow & Knee Pads: Measure around your arm or leg where top & bottom of pad ends. **Length of knee/shin guards is from center of knee to the bottom"

The only problem is that I cannot find any literature telling me the length from 'Center Knee to Bottom of Opening' for the Kyle Strait knee guard. I have tried calling them toll free number the past two days. No answer from extension.

Can anyone help? If you have a pair of Kyle Straits Do you mind taking a measurement from the center of the knee cap to Distal & Proximal openings?

Thanks so Much!
~MK


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

from about the middle of the 1 in the logo to the bottom opening is about 6 3/4''. overall they are about 13 1/2'' long. i have size medium, i can take pics if you want.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mkirby258 said:


> Does that location sit about mid knee cap?
> 
> Thanks for your response!
> ~MK


just about, i wear mine on the higher side, i find the pad flexes with your knee more naturally in the pedaling motion.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

^umm, what year? on my 11's they are stretchy.

also, it is like a sleve, you pull the whole pad on up your leg then strap it tight.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

is the closure a 'wrap around' or a 'pull up' style? Is it a stretchy material?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Bottom is a wrap around. Top wraps around, but is pull style if I am understanding you correctly.

Straps are not stretchy, but everything else is.

*Edit... Straps are stretchy.


----------



## chamisool (May 9, 2011)

i purchased the pads over the weekend and i was surprised how soft the pads were. i was expecting hard plastic for protection where the knee is but it feels like stiff cardboard instead. i guess they made it this way for comfortable movement?


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

The 661 Straits are some of the most iconic pads in the industry. I think over the years they have improved the design and fit. I find them to fit very true to what you would expect.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

Still no luck contacting Six Six One. Kinda ridiculous customer service... it almost turns me off from purchasing these, but all of the reviews for the Kyle Straits have convinced me otherwise. I am going to try ordering the XL.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

So my Kyle Straits ended up coming in today. They seem to fit pretty well (XL). I do notice some gapping under the Thigh Opening when I am sitting down. Does this gapping happen to anyone else?

I haven't been able to ride in them yet. I wanted to get some opinions before they get dirty.

Several Pics. Some with them strapped, some without. 
(sry about the white legs!)

















































Thanks!
~MK


----------

